# Eclipse Projekt von GitHub in bestehendes Projekt einbinden



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Hi, 

ich habe aktuell die Aufgabe, innerhalb eines java basierten Programms Schnittstellen auf sog. OPC UA Kommunikation umzustellen. Jetzt habe ich hier das ideale Open Source Projekt gefunden: Eclipse Milo, welches ich jetzt gerne in mein bestehendes Projekt einbinden würde.
Was ich bisher gemacht habe: 
- Mir das Projekt via git clone geholt (git clone https://github.com/eclipse/milo)
- Mvn install im root directory laufen lassen (wurde beendet und sagt successful)

Aber was ist mein nächster Schritt? Wie bekomme ich dann ein solches Projekt in mein Projekt eingebunden? Ich dachte ich kann das Projekt über Eclipse importieren, es vllt dann als Jar exportieren und dem anderen Projekt in den Build Path packen...aber importieren geht in Eclipse dann nur über "File System", dann sind die ganzen Klassen zwar da, aber ich kann die hello world examples zB nicht zum laufen bringen, es scheint einfach nur Files importiert aber nichts gebuildet zu haben (Project-build bringt nichts).

Bekommt es hier jemand zum Laufen? Kann mir jemand den nächsten Schritt sagen? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Am einfachste wird sein, dass ganze über maven einzubinden. Auf github stehen die entsprechenden Dependecies, das Repo muss man dafür nicht klonen


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, das funktionierte leider nicht, da wurde ein guava jar nicht korrekt behandelt. Dann fragte ich bei einem Commiter des Projekts an, der meinte eben es wäre am einfachsten, wenn ich das ganze Repo clone und maven drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

man install fügt das nur deinem lokalem Repo hinzu, dann wird es nicht mehr von einem externem geladen. Der Fehler mit guava wird dann trotzdem, noch vorhanden sein.

Was war denn der Fehler?


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Habs jetzt nochmal probiert, mein Vorgehen:
- neues Projekt in Eclipse erstellen
- Configure - Convert to Maven Project
- die vier Dependencies + das Repository in der pom.xml eingetragen
- Maven - Update

Die Fehlermeldung ist jetzt "Archive for required library 'C:\..hierMeinPfad..\guava-19.0.jar" cannot be read or is not a valid Zip File.
Habe jetzt aber rausgefunden, an einem anderen Rechner funktioniert das Ganze. Daraufhin Eclipse deinstalliert/entfernt und neu installiert. Gleiches Problem. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Mal die Datei gelöscht, wegen der gemeckert wird?


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Ja, hat leider nichts geändert.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Läuft's denn über Kommandozeile ohne Eclipse?


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Gerade probiert, in den Ordner des Projekts navigiert und per mvn install von der cmd aus installiert.

Geht auch nicht, Fehler ist aber ein anderer: Maven-Surefire-Plugin or one of its dependencies could not be resolved. [...] Connect to repo.maven.apache.org:44 failed: Connection timed out.

Was ist denn da wieder los? :/


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Ok, das scheint am Firmen Netzwerk hier zu liegen. Bin in ein anderes Netzwerk gegangen, dann läuft der install per cmd problemlos durch.

// In Eclipse aber immer noch der selbe Fehler mit der Guava Jar.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Kannst du https://repo.maven.apache.org im Browser öffnen?


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Ja, das geht.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Gehst du über 'nen Proxy ins Netz?


----------



## -Novus- (1. Aug 2016)

Nein, aktuell bin ich - um Firmennetzwerk Geschichten auszuschließen - per Mobile Tethering vom Smartphone im Netz :/


----------

